# Simple hair stick



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

@kazuma78 here is a simple straight. No designs on the end. Any questions let me know.






I start with a 1/2"-3/4" piece of whatever. Wood, some acrylics, or corian. I can turn the entire stick, designs and all with a skew but this is how I normally turn it. I start with this gouge and get me an angle on the stick. Little end to the left. I have turned these many different ways. This is my favorite and quickest.








After getting it close I take my skew or this square carbide and turn it sideways to get any little humps out and make it straight and clean. Designs are done on the fat end before I bring the thin end all the way down to prevent it from flying off the lathe. More meat to handle turning designs.









Before I part it off with a skew I sand it and finish it. Wax Ca. Oil. Whatever you want. Bam. I'm through. Simple as that.
First question @SENC

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 27, 2015)

Easy peasy. 
That being said...someone is gonna try this and have a stick traveling thru the air at terminal velocity!  Probably me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

What's with the Pam?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What's with the Pam?



I set it there so people will ask that question.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 27, 2015)

TimR said:


> Easy peasy.
> That being said...someone is gonna try this and have a stick traveling thru the air at terminal velocity!  Probably me.


Been there done that. Actually about 5 minutes ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you cast? If yes, I think the Pam is for mold release? Of course, I don't a thing about casting. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Do you cast? If yes, I think the Pam is for mold release? Of course, I don't a thing about casting. Lol


Actually I used it when tapping some pen pen blanks


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Actually I used it when tapping some pen pen blanks


That makes sense.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 28, 2015)

So is the small end of the stick actually flat at the tip and not really pointed?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> So is the small end of the stick actually flat at the tip and not really pointed?


Pointed to slide through hair


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Pointed to slide through hair



With the greatest of ease, so @SENC can balance upon his trapeze ..........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for that Tony, is there a standard, or prefered length for them?


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2015)

I used PAM this AM cooking my eggs. Works great. Tony, who did your electrical wiring? Looks very ????....????.
Thanks for showing the simple hairstick.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for that Tony, is there a standard, or prefered length for them?


5-8". Depends on length and thickness of hair and if it is for design or to hold hair. Majority of the women I sell to have long hair and use them to hold hair so I make a lot of long ones.


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> I used PAM this AM cooking my eggs. Works great. Tony, who did your electrical wiring? Looks very ????....????.
> Thanks for showing the simple hairstick.


It is a quickly wiring job. I do all my electrical. That is where the wires go into the panel outside. Knew I was getting a new shop so this was kinda temporary


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2015)

Better than mine. I wired one building and run 3 extension cords from it to the other one. I will wire that one pretty soon. Been like that about 2 years now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea I seen that wiring job and thought about saying something and then I realized Mississippi code probably applies !! I leaned a piece of plywood over mine makes it easier to cleanup. LOL


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I seen that wiring job and thought about saying something and then I realized Mississippi code probably applies !! I leaned a piece of plywood over mine makes it easier to cleanup. LOL


Ms code is if it works. It's good. And just so YALL know I posted pictures of my new shop wiring in a thread here somewhere. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 28, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Better than mine. I wired one building and run 3 extension cords from it to the other one. I will wire that one pretty soon. Been like that about 2 years now.


I have one extension cord running from outside the house to the shop. Been that way for two years side I bought the place. Need to run some underground cable over.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 29, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I have one extension cord running from outside the house to the shop. Been that way for two years side I bought the place. Need to run some underground cable over.


That is funny because it is exactly what I have been doing for the last year. I have to roll it up to mow the yard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 29, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> That is funny because it is exactly what I have been doing for the last year. I have to roll it up to mow the yard.


Ditto. Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Better than mine. I wired one building and run 3 extension cords from it to the other one. I will wire that one pretty soon. Been like that about 2 years now.



I'm doing better than y'all, I have to outlets and the octopus of cords and splitters runs out from them! Tony


----------



## justallan (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tutorial, Tony.
What I find funny is that this is actually the first hairstick that I've seen on this site. Heck, I thought it was just a joke all this time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2015)

justallan said:


> Thanks for the tutorial, Tony.
> What I find funny is that this is actually the first hairstick that I've seen on this site. Heck, I thought it was just a joke all this time.


Lol no my wife begged me for 3 mo Tha to make them and when I did I had about a qabillion women that follow me on Instagram wanting them so in the past year and a half I've turned around 3000 I guess. Just sold 300 this weekend

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool. There's money everywhere a person looks, you just have to see it and go pick it up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Found it!!!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Found it!!!


Really. Didn't notice that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 2, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> I have one extension cord running from outside the house to the shop. Been that way for two years side I bought the place. Need to run some underground cable over.


yep. Rural Texas code is about the same as Mississippi code. If it works. I've got one big cord running to the HF portable garage / shop and then four more plugged into that and run around the perimeter of the shop. It works. It's all good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I set it there so people will ask that question.


Are you related to the miss. Leadbetters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2017)

CWS said:


> Are you related to the miss. Leadbetters.


Jerry clower is from the next county. Worked by his house plenty of times


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tutorial Tony, was just going to ask about this......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Lol no my wife begged me for 3 mo Tha to make them and when I did I had about a qabillion women that follow me on Instagram wanting them so in the past year and a half I've turned around 3000 I guess. Just sold 300 this weekend


@Tony Can I ask how much are you charging for the hairsticks


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> @Tony Can I ask how much are you charging for the hairsticks



Wrong Tony Barry!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> Wrong Tony Barry!


LOL is not like y'all look alike!!

@Tclem Can I ask how much are you charging for the hairsticks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> LOL is not like y'all look alike!!
> 
> @Tclem Can I ask how much are you charging for the hairsticks



Yea! Tony is the better looking one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> LOL is not like y'all look alike!!
> 
> @Tclem Can I ask how much are you charging for the hairsticks


$8-$12 depending on my bulk dymondwood or snakewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

